

A New HTTP Status Code for Legally-restricted Resources - brsata
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-tbray-http-legally-restricted-status-00

======
aw3c2
this is a prime example of a maliciously edited title. it shows as "Error Code
451: an HTTP error for censorship" at the moment which is what brsata
submitted I guess.

the actual title of the draft is " A New HTTP Status Code for Legally-
restricted Resources".

there can be many reasons, most prominently oldschool broadcasting licenses,
that do not allow for global distribution. those have nothing to do with
censorship.

~~~
brsata
Not maliciously edited but you are right. I've edited title to "A New HTTP
Status Code for Legally-restricted Resources", the original title. "Error Code
451: an HTTP error for censorship" is from boingboing.net:
[http://boingboing.net/2012/06/13/error-code-451-an-http-
erro...](http://boingboing.net/2012/06/13/error-code-451-an-http-error.html)

~~~
aw3c2
"Maliciously" was a word too strong, sorry.

------
georgefox
Discussion from two days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4099751>

------
ryusage
I'm not at all familiar with IETF and the creation of new codes. What are the
chances this becomes a real, widely used HTTP code?

------
supahfly_remix
Appendix A -- "Thanks to Ray Bradbury"

The returned error code value is a reference to "Farenheit 451."

